

Cholesterol to statins (translational science takes time) - davi
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/2009/06/28/genomes-in-newsweek-futures-near-and-far/

======
paul
It's also interesting that faulty research from almost 100 years ago is still
affecting the way we eat. Humans are not rabbits -- they have very different
dietary requirements. Apparently nobody has managed to show a link between
dietary cholesterol and health in humans. (though they've tried, which
provides evidence that there is no link)

~~~
jnorthrop
On top of that only 15% of cholesterol in our bodies comes from dietary
sources (<http://health.howstuffworks.com/cholesterol2.htm>) the other 85% our
bodies produce. To add to your argument: why would our bodies make such an
abundance of a substance if it wasn't good for us?

~~~
jodrellblank
One answer would be if cholesterol was required to repair damage, and your
diet is causing a lot of damage that requires the creation of a lot of
cholesterol.

This would also fit why cholesterol lowering statins do lower cholesterol, but
do not reduce frequency of heart attack death, and also why improved excercise
and dietary habits do reduce both blood cholesterol levels and heart attack
risk.

------
grandalf
This science falls victim to the "micro nutrient fallacy", the idea that
overall health can be understood as a function of the health correlations
narrowly observed from a single chemical or ingredient.

This is why people drown their food in olive oil (no there is no such thing as
healthy oils), and why people take obscene amounts of supplements to the point
where rivers (via sewage) contain detectable amounts of dietary supplement
chemicals.

This is also why most men over 60 are on statins, blood pressure meds, etc.,
and are still obese and eating the same diet that got them into trouble -- and
why most will still die of the diseases the drugs are supposed to prevent.

It's also why advertisers put "Contains Omega 3s" or "Low in cholesterol" or
"Contains Lycopene" in big letters all over the box they are trying to sell
you.

